# Awesome New Pop Song: 'Meltzer says I'm In The Key Demo'



## JordanRose (Apr 12, 2011)

For anyone who doesn't listen to Jim Cornette's podcasts, a listener recently sent in this comedy song submission and it's glorious. I'm personally a huge AEW fan and stopped watching all VKM products years ago but I have a sense of humour. Enjoy. This is on my One Drive so hopefully it works. And any woke flakes can just walk straight back out again.









Episode 160: Jim reviews NXT TakeOver & Reigns vs. Uso


Meltzer Says I'm In The Key Demo - Cleaned With Corny.mp3



1drv.ms





Wednesday nights I get to stay up late
Watch Kenny Omega while I masturbate
Hey Mom, I need to watch this show
Meltzer says i'm in the Key Demo

In my Mom's basement
I steal her WiFi and I pay no rent
AEW's cool
We've got Indie stars; drop-outs from wrestling school
Like Jo Janela at the top of the card
He trained himself in his own back yard
This is shit everyone should get
Well, everyone except Jim Cornette

Wednesday nights I get to stay up late
Watch Kenny Omega while I masturbate
Who needs women or hanging round in bars
When you can watch The Bucks earn Seven Stars?
I'd rather watch The Bucks get Seven Stars

Dynamite's the word
Best ever tag team division
Haven't you heard?
We've got Jericho, Orange Cassidy
And my girl Riho

Like Tony I do fantasy booking
A title tournament
Now we're cooking
And I can't wait to hear what Corny has to say
When Marko Stunt goes all the way

Wednesday nights I get to stay up late
Watch Kenny Omega while I masturbate
Hey Mama, don't come in
Go away, i'm watching wres-tle-ing!
Go away, i'm watching wres-tle-ing!

Ah! This is wrestling heaven
Don't listen to Corny, he hasn't been relevant since '87
He thinks that Luchasaurus can't work a lick
That Bobby Eaton could hold a candle to Matt or Nick
He wants to cut up our heroes with a rusty fishing knife
Or get them in the hot tub to play spot the submarine with his wife
And no, Mom, i'm not bitter
It's nothing to do with Jim blocking me on Twitter

And now here comes Miro
Wearing pyjamas, he's my hero
The Young Bucks could shoot on Buzz Sawyer
Make Brock Lesnar take a Canadian Destroyer

_Bang bang bang_
Don't come in, Mom!
_Bang, bang, bang_
Don't come in!
"Are you touching yourself again?"
Err, no
"I'm changing the Wi-Fi password"
Mom, noooooo!

Wednesday nights I get to stay up late
Watch Kenny Omega while I masturbate
Hey, Mom I need to watch this show
Meltzer says i'm in the Key Demo
I am thirty-nine
I'm in the Key Demo
I'm a single male
I'm in the Key Demo
Whoa oh
Meltzer says I'm in the Key Demo
Meltzer says i'm in the Key Demo

by Einar


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Ah yes, this song was brought to our attention a few months back by I believe @Two Sheds 

Amazing song.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Whoever wrote this is actually as passionate about Jim Cornette IRL as the fictional stan is about AEW in the song. Pretty weird IMO


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Ah yes, this song was brought to our attention a few months back by I believe @Two Sheds
> 
> Amazing song.


Yeah...this has been posted a few times so this thread should probably be closed.

If anyone is interested in his other submissions, the guy is pretty talented. His song about Joey Ryan and the one about Vince Russo are pretty hilarious.

This is his channel:









Einar Wiik







www.youtube.com


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Ah, wasn’t this the song that brought about the start of the ‘basement-dwelling’ aew fan?

classy


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Ah, wasn’t this the song that brought about the start of the ‘basement-dwelling’ aew fan?
> 
> classy


The Reddit census posted by our pal @La Parka actually kicked that off. Something like 40-50% of hardcore wrestling fans either lived at home with their parents, with family or lived alone.

Song is just funny parody.


----------



## Gumpertthedrunkard (Nov 30, 2020)

This is the laugh I needed. Lmao. The things people come up with to entertain folks.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> The Reddit census posted by our pal @La Parka actually kicked that off. Something like 40-50% of hardcore wrestling fans either lived at home with their parents, with family or lived alone.
> 
> Song is just funny parody.


you sure that kicked it off? I have La Parka on ignore, so i wont see his thread

but i clearly Remember a ‘basement‘ conversation somewhere


----------



## JordanRose (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorry, didn't know it had already been shared.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you sure that kicked it off? I have La Parka on ignore, so i wont see his thread
> 
> but i clearly Remember a ‘basement‘ conversation somewhere


Someone made the argument that the 18-49 demographic for AEW was lucrative to advertisers. I argued that wasn't the case, I said most wrestling fans aren't wealthy, aren't all that educated and aren't attractive to sponsors, advertisers etc. This wasn't to put them down (Hell, I AM a wrestling fan also) but simply to give perspective. I'm at a lot of shows and most of the people I meet and get to know are middle class or below (Mostly below)

The poster argued back with me saying they're not bad rah rah rah and La Parka casually slipped in the Reddit census which I didn't even know existed. This showed that a large majority of hardcore wrestling fans live at home with their parents/families/alone, make under 30,000 dollars a year and are single.

It wasn't Parka's thread so you very well could've seen the debate (Or parts of it, because you've had me blocked also) but I believe that's where we came up with the thought that some of AEW's audience were "basement dwellers". I tend not to throw that stuff around though because I'm too nice.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

JordanRose said:


> Sorry, didn't know it had already been shared.


No worries, he makes great songs so the more sharing the better


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

The two opening songs Hot Tub uses for both his podcasts, including the one that takes the piss out of AEW, are actually quite good.

This one is just pandering weak karaoke, a fan's love letter to Hot Tub. What would Hot Tub do without 'Uncle Dave' and AEW ? We can only hear how Jim Herd was a terrible negotiator, what a scumbag the ROH merchandise weasel was and how many rats Sweet Stan banged so many times. The stooge is even repeating his music industry stories.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Someone made the argument that the 18-49 demographic for AEW was lucrative to advertisers. I argued that wasn't the case, I said most wrestling fans aren't wealthy, aren't all that educated and aren't attractive to sponsors, advertisers etc. This wasn't to put them down (Hell, I AM a wrestling fan also) but simply to give perspective. I'm at a lot of shows and most of the people I meet and get to know are middle class or below (Mostly below)
> 
> The poster argued back with me saying they're not bad rah rah rah and La Parka casually slipped in the Reddit census which I didn't even know existed. This showed that a large majority of hardcore wrestling fans live at home with their parents/families/alone, make under 30,000 dollars a year and are single.
> 
> It wasn't Parka's thread so you very well could've seen the debate (Or parts of it, because you've had me blocked also) but I believe that's where we came up with the thought that some of AEW's audience were "basement dwellers". I tend not to throw that stuff around though because I'm too nice.


ah, ok - makes sense

it is a funny stereotype, as it kinda throws all wrestling fans under the bus - but to each their own i guess

.... i kinda wish i still lived in my parent’s basement - lots cheaper


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

AthleticGirth said:


> The two opening songs Hot Tub uses for both his podcasts, including the one that takes the piss out of AEW, are actually quite good.
> 
> This one is just pandering weak karaoke, a fan's love letter to Hot Tub. What would Hot Tub do without 'Uncle Dave' and AEW ? We can only hear how Jim Herd was a terrible negotiator, what a scumbag the ROH merchandise weasel was and how many rats Sweet Stan banged so many times. The stooge is even repeating his music industry stories.


I actually am a fan of Cornette's podcast. I don't listen to all of them but AEW was for sure a good thing for his show.

If it weren't for AEW, he probably would've actually had to wrestle Vince Russo or something lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Geeee said:


> I actually am a fan of Cornette's podcast. I don't listen to all of them but AEW was for sure a good thing for his show.
> 
> If it weren't for AEW, he probably would've actually had to wrestle Vince Russo or something lol


It certainly was good for his business, but it is not like he was struggling beforehand like Bischoff.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Weekend nights I get to stay up late
Watch Jim Cornette Podcasts while I masturbate


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> The Reddit census posted by our pal @La Parka actually kicked that off. Something like 40-50% of hardcore wrestling fans either lived at home with their parents, with family or lived alone.


If I live alone but on the top floor of a building do I still count as a basement dweller  or am I a roof rat?


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

The overall lyrics are kind of meh but that chorus is pure gold.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Embarrassing...


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

DJ Punk said:


> Weekend nights I get to stay up late
> Watch Jim Cornette Podcasts while I masturbate


You can't watch his podcasts only listen. He doesn't do video.



Shock Street said:


> If I live alone but on the top floor of a building do I still count as a basement dweller  or am I a roof rat?


Neither, I think it's more the assumption that a person living alone either is single or not in a serious relationship. Basement Dweller refers to those living at home with mum & dad I think.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

EmbassyForever said:


> Embarrassing...


Yes, wrestling has certainly become so.

Great song, though.

Did anyone hear the song a guy from Israel sent in to Jim? Classic.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

.christopher. said:


> Yes, wrestling has certainly become so.
> 
> Great song, though.
> 
> Did anyone hear the song a guy from Israel sent in to Jim? Classic.


I thought I might be having a mild stroke when I heard that song.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Sorry OP, its a funny song but its not new ground. Been discussed before. No need to be discussed again so I'm closing this thread


----------

